# Happy Birthday TaylorOtwell



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 05-28-2009:

-TaylorOtwell (born in 1986, Age: 23)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Taylor!*


----------



## Ivan

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Matthias

Happy b-day!


----------



## Blue Tick

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Happy Birthday.

Man! I feel old. You were born the year I graduated from High School.


----------



## Idelette

*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!*


----------



## Augusta

Happy birthday! Have a good one.


----------



## DMcFadden

Ivan said:


> *Happy Birthday!*



Taylor, my man! Happiest of birthdays! Oh, bobblehead Luther, Calvin, Spurgeon, and Mohler also nod their best wishes to you, brother.


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hadassah

Happy birthday  Hope you have a wonderfull day with friends and family.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Thanks everyone!


----------



## he beholds

Happy Birthday, Taylor!!


----------



## LawrenceU

You whipper snapper!


----------



## reformedminister

Happy Birthday


----------



## Scott1

The best is yet to come.

(The bananas and clapping hands have been summoned to demonstrate their felicity and exuberance on this august, yet festive occasion):


----------



## christiana

*Many birthday blessings to you!!*


----------



## Whitefield

Woohoo! Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Knoxienne

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LeeJUk

Happppppy Birthday!!!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Happy birthday.
Happy birthday.
People dying everywhere,
People living in despair.
Happy birthday.
Happy birthday.


----------



## Ivan

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Happy birthday.
> Happy birthday.
> People dying everywhere,
> People living in despair.
> Happy birthday.
> Happy birthday.



Ben....you aren't turnin' liberal on us, are you?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Ivan said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday.
> Happy birthday.
> People dying everywhere,
> People living in despair.
> Happy birthday.
> Happy birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben....you aren't turnin' liberal on us, are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## AThornquist

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome

HBD!

Theognome


----------



## Theogenes

Happy Birthday, Taylor! Enjoy your 20's, once they're gone, they're gone!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Happy Birthday Taylor!!


----------



## asc

happy birthday!


----------

